# Vampire Counts for Sale



## Sylvanas (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey all I am currently selling my Vampire counts army. 

I Have: 

2 X 60 Skeleton Warriors, Hand weapons and full command.

40 Grave Guard, Full command. 30 of them are carrying great weapons

6 Cairn Wraith 1 Banshee

2 Plastic Necromancers

2 Vampires (One is converted)

2 Valgulfs

1 Black coach

9 Dragon Princes (can be used as Blood knights)

5 Black knights

10 Converted Hex wraiths (Using Chaos marauder horsemen) 

Extra
Vampire Counts Book and Magic cards
40 Zombies on Sprues
10 Ghouls on Spures 

Contact me if your interested. Not On Ebay Just yet.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Painted or no ?


----------



## Sylvanas (Dec 11, 2011)

The skeletons, grave guard, Hex wraiths, Black coach, are painted to table top standard. Asoon as I can I shall get a picture posted up for the painted stuff.

the 2 vampires are partly painted.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Would you split it up?


----------



## Sylvanas (Dec 11, 2011)

It really depends on what you were interested in on the list. Personally Id rather it go in a Job lot.


----------



## Sylvanas (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is a link for pictures:


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4333845539078.2166548.1075496633&type=1


----------

